# Final Sixteen Schedeules



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=1 celpadding="0"><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*8/26/2006*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>Time</TD><TD vAlign=top>Home</TD><TD vAlign=top>Visitor</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle>Points</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>10:00</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Argentina</TD><TD vAlign=top>







New Zealand</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>13:00</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Italy</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lithuania</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>17:00</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Turkey</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Slovenia</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>20:00</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Spain</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Serbia & Montenegro</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*8/27/2006*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>Time</TD><TD vAlign=top>Home</TD><TD vAlign=top>Visitor</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle>Points</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>10:00</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Federal Republic of Germany</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Nigeria</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>13:00</TD><TD vAlign=top>







United States of America</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Australia</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>17:00</TD><TD vAlign=top>







France</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Angola</TD><TD vAlign=top align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>20:00</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Greece</TD><TD vAlign=top>







People's Republic of China</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*LINK*​ 
All times local(GMT +9 hours)The United States game will be Saturday at Midnight.Does anyone have a bracket to show which teams would meet if they advance to the FInal 8 games.I just don't know personally.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

All the teams on the left of the table will advance, the only exception might be France


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> All the teams on the left of the table will advance, the only exception might be France


I think Lithuania, Slovenia, Serbia and possibly Nigeria all have chances as well. Especially Serbia, they have the widest range between a good and bad performance, if that makes sense.

I'm looking forward to the (hopefully) USA-Germany quarterfinal.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Based on information from USABasketball.com
I'll go ahead and put my picks in bold.What the hell


*Argentina*-NZ winner will meet Turkey-*Slovenia *winner 3:30 AM Tuesday Eastern Time USA
*Spain*-Serbia winner will meet *Italy*-Lithuania winner 6:30 AM Tues.Eastern USA
*Greece*-China winner will meet France-*Angola* winner 3:30 AM Wednes
*USA*-Australia winner will meet *Germany*-Nigeria winner 6:30AM Wednesday(Eastern Time USA)

I will go ahead and say that Angola will advance to play the United States and Argentina and Spain will meet in the other semi.It's not like I know anything about Angola,but if they can play Spain tough then they should have a chance against Greece.Probably get the USA-Argentina matchup so many have expected all along,but Spain has a really great team and that can go either way very easily.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I've tried to make out a set of brackets.We'll see if it comes out right.I get confused with the times at the end because of the games for 3rd and 5th place and so forth.If anyone spots any mistakes I have made they can feel free to correct me.All times local(GMT +9hours)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*Eight Finals* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*Quarterfinals* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*Semifinals* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*Finals* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*Semifinals* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*Quarterfinals* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*Eight Finals* </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=5>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=5>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>(A1)*Argentina(5-0)*

Gm 1: 8/26/01
(B4)*New Zealand(2-3)*
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>(D1)*USA (5-0)*

Gm 5: 8/27/06 1pm
(C4)*Australia(2-3)*
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=7>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=7>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=5><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Winner of 1

Gm 9: 8/29/06 4:30pm
Winner of 2
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=5><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Winner of 5

Gm 11: 8/30/06 7:39pm
Winner of 6
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=13>







</TD><TD></TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=13>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=5>







</TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=11><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Winner of 9

Game 13 Details
Winner of 10
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=11><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Winner of 13

Game 15 Details
Winner of 14
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=11><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Winner of 11

Gm 14: 8/31/06 7:30am
Winner of 12
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=5>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>(C2)*Turkey(4-1)*

Game 2 Details
(D3)*Slovenia(2-3)*
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>(B2)*Germany(4-1)*

Gm 6: 8/27/01
(A3)*Nigeria(2-3)*
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=5>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=5>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>(D2)*Italy(4-1)*

Gm 3: 8/26/06 1pm
(C3)*Lithuania(3-2)*
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>(A2)*France(3-2)*

Game 7 Details
(B3)*Angola(3-2)*
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=7>







</TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=7>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=5><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Winner of 3

Gm 10: 8/29/06 7:30pm
Winner of 4
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=5><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>Winner of 7

Gm 12: 8/30/06 4:30pm
Winner of 8
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=5>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD width=2 bgColor=#000000 rowSpan=5>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>(B1)*Spain(5-0*

Gm 4: 8/26/06 8pm
(A4)*Serbia-Mon(2-3)*
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle rowSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=4></TD><TD noWrap align=middle>(C1)*Greece(4-1)*

Gm 8: 8/27/06 8pm
(D4)*China(2-3)*
</TD><TD width=4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD bgColor=#000000>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></FONT>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmmmm....that Serbia vs. Spain game will be very interesting. I've been of the belief that Spain can get upset early. Will be interesting. Also US vs. Australia.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

so much for everybody who said argentina and spain would meet up in the finals


ended up on the same side of the bracket...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We got a favorable draw.So long as we don't play a really bad game our chances to make the finals are excellent.Australia should be easy unless we play horribly.Germany seems to be Dirk and a bunch of less competent chuckers from what I can tell.Only thing we have to worry about is them really going off from three point land,but that seems to be their game plan since their overall talent level precludes any other option.Angola,France or Greece could be a decent test in the semis,but that's better than having to face any of them in the quarters IMO.Not an expert,but it seems to me that all three of them are as good or better than Germany


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Germany will be tough cause you know Dirk will bring it big time. Other than that if our big 3 plays decent we should be fine advancing to the finals. 

It looks like Argentina would have to potentially beat Spain AND the US if they wanted Gold, while we're only gonna see one of them. Def a favorable draw.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

what's the hour difference from eastern time to japan???

say it's 1:00 pm et, what is it in japan???


thanks


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i jsut want to know if anyone's put Frederic Weis on a poster yet, i was laughing my arse off after finding out he's still teh starting center on that team


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tomorrow

The United States East Coast is currently GMT -4 hours.Japan is + 9 hours GMT therefore there is a 13 hour time difference.For example the USA-Australia game is being played at 1PM Saturday in Japan(assuming Fiba.com has the correct information which may be too much to ask of them).In this case the game will come on at 12 midnight on the US East Coast and 9PM Saturday on the West Coast.

If you ever have a question click on the clock on your computer to bring up the date and time properties.Set the clock to the time zone of the place in question and you will see exactly what the difference is without needing any further assistance.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well it looks like we couldn't ask for a better draw. This will be a real dissappointment i f we don't at least get a silver out of this


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

its a disappointment imho if we dont win gold. gold or go home


----------



## Steppenwolf (Jun 13, 2004)

Does anyone know if this year's tournament counts as olympic qualification for Peking?


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

yes, thewinner is automatically in the olympics. them and the hosts


----------



## ozkanozd (Aug 26, 2006)

What do you all think about our 12 giant men,Turkey? It was a disappointing period since last European Championship Silver Medal in 2001.. NBA babies Hedo Turkoglu and Mehmet Okur didn`t move to Japan tihs year.First guard Kerem Tunceri was injured and Huseyin Besok who was in shape form wasn`t added to squad by coach Bogdan Tanjevic.We Turks certainly didn`t expect a 1/4 final but those young boys had a big success and surprised us.So far,we have beaten Lithuania, Brazil, Australia, Qatar, Slovenia and have been beaten by Greece only. We are going to play with Argentina in 1/4 finals. :angel: I think we cannot move up anymore, but they have done good enough. 


:clap:


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

actually i think you guys can beat argentina. they havent played any tough teams this tournament


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Updated bracket from NBA.com WCOB pages with times USA Eastern times.After tonight all of the potential USA games would be at 6:30 AM Eastern unless FIBA decides to change the schedeule or if this info is incorrect.*

*2006 FIBA World Championship: Elimination Rounds*
_All times ET_ 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=595 border=0><TBODY><TR><!-- BEGIN FIRST ROUND --><TD vAlign=top width=119><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=119 border=0><TBODY><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD width=20>A1</TD><TD width=94>Argentina</TD><TD width=1>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>ARG 79, NZL 62</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>B4 </TD><TD>New Zealand</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>C2</TD><TD>Turkey</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>TUR 90, SLO 84</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>D3</TD><TD>Slovenia</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>B1 </TD><TD>Spain</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>ESP 87, SCG 75</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>A4 </TD><TD>Serbia & Mont.</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>D2</TD><TD>Italy</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>LTU 71, ITA 68</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>C3</TD><TD>Lithuania</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><!-- --><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>C1 </TD><TD>Greece</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>Aug. 27, 7 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>D4 </TD><TD>China</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>A2</TD><TD>France</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>Aug. 27, 4 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>B3</TD><TD>Angola</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>D1 </TD><TD>USA</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>Aug. 27, 12 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>C4 </TD><TD>Australia</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>B2</TD><TD>Germany</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>Aug. 26, 9 pm</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>A3</TD><TD>Nigeria</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><!-- END FIRST ROUND --><!-- BEGIN QUARTERS --><TD vAlign=top width=119><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=119 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD width=4>







</TD><TD width=20>A1</TD><TD width=94>Argentina</TD><TD width=1>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD colSpan=2>Aug. 29, 3:30 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD>C2</TD><TD>Turkey </TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD>B1</TD><TD>Spain</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD colSpan=2>Aug. 29, 6:30 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD>C3</TD><TD>Lithuania </TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><!-- --><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD><!-- C1 --></TD><TD> 






</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD colSpan=2>Aug. 30, 3:30 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD><!-- A2 --></TD><TD><!-- France --></TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD><!-- D1 --></TD><TD> 


</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD colSpan=2>Aug. 30, 6:30 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD><!-- B2 --></TD><TD><!-- Germany --></TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><!-- END QUARTERS --><!-- BEGIN SEMIS --><TD vAlign=top width=119><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=119 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD width=4>







</TD><TD width=20><!-- A1 --></TD><TD width=94><!-- Argentina -->









</TD><TD width=1>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD colSpan=2>Sept. 1, 3:30 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD><!-- B1 --></TD><TD><!-- Spain --></TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><!-- --><TR><TD colSpan=4>










</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD><!-- C1 --></TD><TD><!-- Greece --></TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD colSpan=2>Sept. 1, 6:30 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD><!-- D1 --></TD><TD><!-- USA --></TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><!-- END SEMIS --><!-- BEGIN FINALS --><TD vAlign=top width=119><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=119 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=4>










</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD width=4>







</TD><TD width=20><!-- A1 --></TD><TD width=94><!-- Argentina -->










</TD><TD width=1>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD colSpan=2>Sept. 3, 6:30 am</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD>







</TD><TD><!-- C1 --></TD><TD><!-- Greece --></TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=4>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

